# Cubasewiedergabe - kein Sound - bloß Metronomklicken



## Sparflamme (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe da mal eine Frage!
Wenn ich bei Cubase ein Projekt wiedergeben möchte, höre ich nichts vom Sound ...
egal, welchen Asiotreiber ich auswähle, ich höre immer nur das klicken vom Metronom.
Hab ich irgendwas verstellt?
Was muss ich einstellen, dass es wieder läuft?
Achja, ich nutze das Tascam-122L ...

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Lieben Gruß
flo


----------



## bokay (3. August 2009)

F4 für die Routing Einstellungen. Überprüfen ob der richtige physikalische Ausgang dem Master Bus zugewiesen wurde.
Schätze mal du hörst den Control-Room, aber dein Master geht irgendwo anders hin...


----------



## Sparflamme (3. August 2009)

Hallo Bokay,
danke für deine Antwort ..
aber hääh?
wenn ich F4 drücke, kommt folgendes Fenster ...

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6706/screenjmx.jpg

bitte simpel erklären, ich kenne mich mit Cubase nämlich noch gar nicht aus ...

tut mir leid ...


----------



## bokay (4. August 2009)

Welche Cubase Version verwendest du?
Wie du siehst ist der Klick auf den Master Out geroutet. Überprüfe (da ja nun fest steht dass der Weg von Cubase über den Treiber zum Wandler quasi in Ordnung ist) in deinem Projekt ob alle deine Spuren richtig geroutet sind.


----------



## Sparflamme (4. August 2009)

Ich verwende die Version 4 LE.

Hab das jetzt aber irgendwie noch hinbekommen ... frag mich nicht, wie .. hab ich aber 
das einzige problem, was ich jetzt noch habe, ist die drumspur ... 
weil die kommt aus dem output nicht heraus ... ich hab sie zwar auf der 10. spur und auf Drum Map gestellt, aber trotzdem will die nicht heraus ...

doof
hast du da auch noch nen tip?

gruß


----------



## bokay (4. August 2009)

Mir scheint dir ist der unterschied zwischen MIDI und Audio nicht ganz klar.
Am besten du schnappst dir dein Handbuch und liest dich mal in die Materie ein.
Wenn du nicht sagen kannst was du eigentlich gemacht hast damit es funktioniert, wie soll man dir dann helfen?
Grundlagen musst du dir selber beibringen.
Solltest du kein Handbuch finden:

Download Edit: Cubase LE 4 Dokumentation


----------

